# auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht



## MRT1991 (5. Mai 2012)

*auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

hallo leute ich wollte mal nachfragen ob es sich lohnt mein system auf wasserkühlung umzusteigen.

und währe es möglich alles in meinem gehäuse zu deponieren.

bei fragen wegen meinem system bitte in meinem profil nachgucken.

ich habe kaum ahnung von waküs deswegen frage ich euch hier


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

1. Du willst was wissen da fang ich nicht in deinem Profil zu suchen an was du überhaupt hast.
2. Wenn du dich nicht auskennst dann kannst du dir einiges an Infos hier erlesen vorallem in den links wie Waküguide usw.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-richtig-bitte-erst-lesen-dann-schreiben.html
3.Ob sich eine Wasserkühlung für dich lohnt musst du wissen rein finanziel lohnt es sich garnicht aber wenn du gewisse Anforderungen hast die nur durch eine Wakü gelöst werden kann lohnt es sich.


----------



## MRT1991 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

BZW ich wollte euch um rat bitten ob ich ein wasserkühlungs system in meinem rechner bekomme oder nicht.
also kannst du ruhig mal bischen den fuß vom gas nehmen. und ob es sich lohnt auf wakü umzusteigen.


----------



## Heretic (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

So unrecht hat Soldat aber auch nicht 

Eine Wakü ist finanziell gesehen schon ein brocken.

Daher ist es auch wichtig zu wissen was du alles Kühlen willst..

In dein Gehäuse könnten ansich was reinpassen. Aber ohne Gehäuse Namen wird es schwer genau aussagen zu tätigen ... aber egal ,
gerade wenn CPU+GPU gekühlt werden soll braucht man auch einiges an Radifläche. Insbesonders bei ner High-End karte wie der 570...


----------



## Andrej (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

Dein PC:
AMD Phenom 2 X4 955 4X3,2@3,6GHZ black edition
GIGABYTE 990XA-UD3
Kingston hyperX 8GB kit GDDR3
Samsung F1   1TB
EVGA GTX570 Supercklocked
SEASONIC-X series 660w
Shinobi Bitfenix

Alles ist möglich.Was willst du kühlen?Wie viel Geld willst du ausgeben?


----------



## MRT1991 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

also im grundegenommen will ich eig nur die graka leise bekommen weil der serien kühler wird schon närvig.
naja mit dem cpu kühler bin ich eig mehr als zufrieden xD aber wen ich beides kühlen will. dan müsste ich schon ne sehr große radi fläche haben.

und ein kolege meinte zu mir dein 240er radi würde nicht rein passen ohne irgendwas auszusägen.

also ich würde so biss 200€ ausgeben aber wen dan will ich ne wakü haben die besser kühlt als der serienkühler. und leise sollte es auch sein.


----------



## Heretic (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

Wenn ich das richtig erkenne hast du auch nicht gerade den Optionalsten Kühler bei der Graka genommen.

Wenn du da z.B nen Peter oder ähnliches draufschnallst wirst du das teil schon ordentlich leide bekommen. 

Folgendes sind nur beispiele: Genaues müsste man folgend klären Produktvergleich Arctic Cooling Accelero Twin Turbo II, Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme III | Geizhals Deutschland
http://geizhals.de/636216

Das ist Deutlich billiger und erspart dir viel Arbeit , bringt aber schon sehr viel in sachen Temperatur und Lautstärke.

MfG Heretic


----------



## MRT1991 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

joah das sieht schon echt nice aus aber kan ich die lüfter von dem mit 3 lüfter regeln?

mit EVGA Precision X ?
naja 65€ ist nicht grade all zu billig.und überhaubt davon mal ab ich traue mir das nicht so ganz zu weil ich ungern meine schöne graka schrotten will.


----------



## Soldat0815 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

Oh ja da ist dann eine Wakü genau das richtige für dich wenn du schon beim Kühlerumbau ohne Wasser angst hast
Und 65€ sind immernoch einiges billiger als ne Wakü, wo allein der Grakakühler schon ca.80€ kostet und dann fehlt da ja noch der rest weil mit dem Kühler allein kommst nicht weit.


----------



## Heretic (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

Die 3 Lüfter werden ganz normal über die Steuerung des Normalen jetztigen Kühlers geregelt.

Wenn du das nicht möchtest , kannst du die nach belieben via EVGA Precision X oder MSI Afterburner oder weis der geier steuern.

So sind auch extrem niedrige Geschw. einstellen.

@ 





> naja 65€ ist nicht grade all zu billig/QUOTE]
> 
> Ja aber dafür bekommst du einen Kühler der mitunter der leiseste unter allen Kühlvarianten (im Luftbereich) ist.
> Man kan den Kühler locker mit Kühlvarianten wie Asus DC2 oder MSI Twinfrozen 2 usw vergleichen.
> ...


----------



## MRT1991 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

doch hatte ich mal also ich war schon ehrlich erstaunt das evga bei solche sachen sehr tolerant ist.

ich schaue mir mal am besten mal an wie andere leute ihre GTX 570 den lüfter abbauen.
ich hoffe mal das geht so einfach wie den cpu kühler zu wechseln.


----------



## Darkx (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

habe den Kühler vor einigen Tagen an meinem 2. Pc auch verbaut. Viel falsch machen kannst du nicht. Musst nur auf die vorgaben achten. Und sollte irgendwas schief gehen gibs noch EVGA. Soweit ich weis verfällt die Garantie nicht wenn du einen neuen Kühler montierst.

hier eine kleine anleitung:

-alter Lüfter demontieren
-kleibemasse 5min verrühren. 
-auf die GPU ramsteine die klebemasse verteilen
-Heatpipes auf die ramsteine(klebemasse drücken) und 5stunden warten
-GPU Kühler wird mit 4 schrauben von der rückseite verschraubt!


----------



## -Loki- (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

Klarer Fall.
Lass die Finger von ner WaKü.
Eine WaKü ist nicht für Leute gedacht die angst haben ihre GraKa umzubauen, keine Lust haben auch mal was am Case umzubauen und schon gar nichts für Leute die nicht mehr wie 200€ ausgeben wollen.


----------



## MRT1991 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

also in moment könnte ich nicht mehr als 200 ausgeben.weil wegen auto usw vieleicht hole ich mir später sowas wen ich fest arbeite.als lehrling sowas zu bauen ist ja fast nicht möglich. wie meinstr du das verühren die wärmeleistpaste oder wie ?


----------



## Darkx (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

in der verpackung befinden sich 2 tuben . Eine weiße(kleber) und eine graue(wärmepaste). Beide werden etwa 5minuten vermischt und anschließend auf die ramblöcke->Heatpipes. Ohne die Kleber würden die Heatpipes  herunterfallen wenn die Grafikkarte eingebaut wird. Laut Anleitung dauert es 5 Stunden bis der Kleber ausgehärtet ist, bei mir hats etwa länger gedauert.Vom Werk aus befindet sich auf dem eigentlichen Kühler bereits Wärmeleitpaste.

habe vorhin einen link gepostet->siehe lieferumfang!

Temperatur hab ich idle 40°C. Unter last meine ich 60-70°C.


----------



## MRT1991 (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

1 frage habe ich noch sag mal woher hast du den gewusst wan der kleber hart war xD. BZW fest war


----------



## Darkx (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

Ich habe einfach einen Tag gewartet. Nach 5 Stunden ließen sich die Heatpipes  auf dem Rams noch leicht verschieben. 

Du kannst ganz leicht herausfinden ob der Kleber fest ist. Grafikkarte umdrehen. Wenn die Heatpipes  nicht herunterfallen ist er fest. Wenn sie jedoch herunterfallen sag ich "DUMM GELAUFEN"!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Wenn du komplett fertig bist können die Lüfter über einen 4pin Molex 12/7V oder direkt an der Grafikkarte(steuerung duch gpu) angeschlossen werden

Leider staut sich die ganze Luft im Gehäuse im vergleich zu dem Standardlüfter, die  die Luft direkt nach draußen beförderte

Bild von meinem Kühler


----------



## MRT1991 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

ich will die dan wenn schon gesteuert von der gpu haben


----------



## Uter (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

@ Darkx:
Was du meinst sind keine Heatpipes. Heatpipes sind die Kupferrohre, die die Wärme von der Bodenplatte an die Lamellen weitergeben. Du meinst aber die kleinen Alukühlkörper für Speicher und Spawas.


----------



## Darkx (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

hab ich wohl vertauscht, mögest mir verzeihen(wieder was gelernt)  

Genaue bezeichnug laut Herstellern ->*Heatsink*<-. In der Anleitung werden sie Kühlkörper genannt.


----------



## Combi (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

ein tip!
bleib bei dem rechner ohne änderungen...
das hat keinen sinn bei dir,am ende haste nen kurzschluss,weil du den lüfter an der steckdose angeschlossen hast.
ne wakü is 20x mehr arbeit als nen popeligen austauschkühler zu montieren...
und davor haste schon angst,also lass es,so haste den pc und er läuft,notfalls baust du eben dämmplatten ein,die musst du nur verkleben,die gibt es vorgefertigt für sehr viele tower...
is ne schöne anleitung mit bildern bei....


----------



## Timewarp2008 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*



-Loki- schrieb:


> Klarer Fall.
> Lass die Finger von ner WaKü.
> Eine WaKü ist nicht für Leute gedacht die angst haben ihre GraKa umzubauen, keine Lust haben auch mal was am Case umzubauen und schon gar nichts für Leute die nicht mehr wie 200€ ausgeben wollen.



Also für ~250€ bekommt man doch schon ne ganz manierliche CPU only WaKü.
Hab mir grade erst meine erste WaKü eingebaut, alles in allem ca 260€. Klar ist das nicht High-End aber WaKü´s sind ja zum Glück "fast" beliebig erweiterbar.
Die Temps haben sich bei mir unter last um 15-18°C gesenkt und ich hab bloß nen 280er Slim Radi verbaut  Ich, als Einsteiger, find das doch ne ganz ordentliche Leistung.
Was ich damit sagen will, man kann ja auch klein Anfangen und muss nicht immer direkt 500€ auf einen schlag ausgeben.

Dem ersten Teil deiner Antwort stimme ich dir allerdings zu ^^ wer schiss hat seine Hardware zu fluten sollte es besser sein lassen. Klar, mir ist gestern vorm ersten einschalten auch der Kackstift gegangen aber ne ganze rolle zewa im PC hat meine Nerven dann doch wieder ein wenig beruhigt 

Gruß


----------



## Gatsch (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

sonst stellst die wakü hallt so zusammen das du immer noch weiter ausbaun kannst

des mein ich jetz so: nur die grafikkarte mit der wakü kühlen aber den radiator so groß kaufen das immer noch eine cpu dran hängen kannst

somit sparst dir schon mal etwas schlauch und den kühlkörper von der cpu auch und des sind dan auch schon ca 50-80€


----------



## -Loki- (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

@Timewarp2008:
Natürlich bekomme ich für 250€ eine CPU-only WaKü. Aber der Anspruch des TE war CPU und GPU. Und dieses bei Kosten von max. 200€.
Dieses ist absolut nicht vereinbar.


----------



## Timewarp2008 (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

@-loki-
Ah, ja klar. Beides für 200€ is wohl nich möglich oder nur wenn man sich wirklich günstig alle komponenten in der bucht o.ä. schiessen kann.

Hatte deinen satz eher allgemein verstanden, also das man mit 200€ überhaupt nix gescheites bekommt ^^ Sorry.

gruß


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

Insbesondere mit Gebrauchtteilen ist ne CPU + GPU Wakü schon gut machbar für 200€. Sogar ne neue kann man für den Preis erstehen, wenn man ne Graka hat, die GPU-only kühlbar ist. Das ist aber alles für Anfänger nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert.
In Anbetracht der Angst die der TE schon vor dem Umbau einer Luftkühlung hat, muss ich auch ganz klar von einer Wakü abraten.

@darkx:
englisch -> deutsch
Heatsink = Kühlkörper
Heatpipe = Wärmerohr (kein sehr gebräuchlicher Ausdruck, aber so nennt sich das eben auf deutsch)


----------



## MRT1991 (14. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

also ok leute ich habe heute festgestellt das ich.insbesondere übertaktung meiner cpu nicht sehr weit komme.ich habe es mal mit 1,425V und 3,6GHZ gemacht.
läuft gut aber die cpu kommt sehr nache seinem maximal wert sind nur 4 grad unterschied.hätte der typ mit in K&M shop sagen können das bei der cpu schon bei 62 grad feierabend ist. ich stresse ihn grade bei 1,4V serien vollt versteht sich und 3,4GHZ 56-57,5grad.
also ob er sich gut untervolten lässt das weiss ich leider noch nicht fakt ist unter 1,4Volt ist feierabend aber leider weiss ich nicht mehr bei welchen GHZ ich das getestet hatte xD. soll ich es mal mit 1,375V und 3,3GHZ versuchen oder klappt das nicht was meint ihr ?
 1 versuch
also bei meinem jetzigen test 1,4V 3,4GHZ 55,5 - 57,5grad ist das so ok wen die grenze bei 62 grad liegt oder soll ich die idee mit dem untervolten versuchen `? gestresst mit Prime 95 39minuten
2 versuch
1,375V @3,4GHZ   39Min prime95    54,8-56 Grad


----------



## razzor1984 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

Also rein von P/L ist high end Lueku um WELTEN billiger. Mach dir keine sorgen wegem dem UMBAU, denk einfach nach und wende nicht nur rohe Gewalt an. Die ganzen Customcooler mit mehrern HEATPIPES sind fast alle ihr Geld wert.Wenn ich mal meine Graks so revue passieren lasse, die 9800gtx+ hat von den damaligen custom umbau(Arctic Cooling Accelero Xtreme 9800) TEMP mäßig wirklich gut profitiert 
Auch die Gtx 460 - 768vram hat noch super Temps, auch wenn ich sie hart geoced habe @860 mhz (wird nicht wärmer als 50 Grad - Lautstärke mal außen vor.....) (Gelid Solutions Icy Vision Rev. 2)

Bleib wie alle vorposter schon sagten, bei Highend Lueku und du wirst glücklich. Zu der Grafikkarte, schau auf den Lochabstand, dieser muss passen beim neuen Customcooler. 
Zur Cpu: Wie ich immer predige, wenn ECO OC  gesunder schon niedriger Vcore bei so höchst möglichen Takt ........


----------



## MRT1991 (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

also ich habe meine CPU jetzt bei 1,375V und 3,4GHZ am laufen ob ich da mehr MHZ raus kloppen könnte weiss ich nicht.
auf jedenfall habe ich gestern auch meine graka versucht zu untervolten von 1038MV runter auf 1013MV ist zwar nicht viel aber immerhin etwas.
bei einer leistung von 797MHZ serie währe 732 habe die supeclocked version von EVGA.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> also ich habe meine CPU jetzt bei 1,375V und 3,4GHZ am laufen ob ich da mehr MHZ raus kloppen könnte weiss ich nicht.
> auf jedenfall habe ich gestern auch meine graka versucht zu untervolten von 1038MV runter auf 1013MV ist zwar nicht viel aber immerhin etwas.
> bei einer leistung von 797MHZ serie währe 732 habe die supeclocked version von EVGA.


 
Ich weiß ja nicht wie du es machst, aber ich bevorzuge es mir eine max. Spannung zu setzen und dann die CPU so weit zu treiben wie es geht bei dieser Spannung, bei meinem i5-750 habe ich aktuell einfach das niedrigste eingestellt (1Volt) und ihn auf stock am laufen (bis 2,8Ghz also), was bei der HD6850 auch voll ausreicht!
Hast du schon mal geschaut wieweit du mit Standardeinstellungen kommst? Also Voltage auf das was er von Haus aus hat, dass sehe ich als das gesündeste an als anfang, und um da keine 400Mhz mehr zu schaffen, da brauchste glaube ich schon ein recht schlechtes Exemplar.
Ansonsten das was Andere schon gesagt haben, bei deinem Budget und Anforderungen/Ängsten, taste dich erst mal mit Luftkühlung ran 
Wenn das Budget mal etwas mehr hergibt und das Selbstvertrauen gestiegen ist, dann kannste dir immernoch mehr zulegen


----------



## MRT1991 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

der hauptsächliche grund ist eig der.das ich ne wakü für meine graka haben wollte ist das mich das nach der zeit aufregt das ich immer bei EVGA Precission X den lüfter selber einstellen muss weil mir die temps von meiner graka für meine verhältnisse zu hoch wird.

und für nen lukü umbau ist mir meine graka zu schade.


----------



## Timewarp2008 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

naja, mal abgesehen davon dass EVGA recht Kulant in Sachen "kühlerumbau"  ist macht es keinen unterschied ob du auf Luft oder WasserKühler  umbaust.
Garantie ist in beiden fällen futsch ^^


----------



## MRT1991 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

könnte einer von euch so nett sein und mir eine wakü zusammen stellen. damit ich ne ahnung habe was es so kostet um mein system vernünftig kühlen zu können. 

danke schonmal im vorraus

aber wenns möglich ist so in dem rahmen das es in meinem gehäuse passt.

also ich habe mir inzwischen dieses set angeguckt aber ich weiss nicht ob es gut kühlt und ob es sogar ausreichen würde.
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p13065_EK-Water-Blocks-EK-KIT-H3O-240-HFX.html
und das teil hier ist bestimmt für big tower was
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...lance-Exos-2-5--EX2-1055--Cooling-System.html


----------



## <BaSh> (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

Schau doch einfach mal in die Beispielkonfigurationen und erstelle dann einen Thread in der Kaufberatung (vorher bitte diesen Thread lesen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-richtig-bitte-erst-lesen-dann-schreiben.html ).


----------



## razzor1984 (17. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*



MRT1991 schrieb:


> könnte einer von euch so nett sein und mir eine wakü zusammen stellen. damit ich ne ahnung habe was es so kostet um mein system vernünftig kühlen zu können.
> 
> danke schonmal im vorraus
> 
> ...


 
Stell mal etwas bei Aquatuning zusammen, oder bei einem Wakue-Shop deiner Wahl 

Ein paar Tipps gleich vorneweg: Den Gedanken an eine Interne Lösung würde ich mal gänzlich verwerfen, du bekommst in dein Gehäuse nicht genug Fläche hinein. Mein Tipp: 
Mora  (wenn nötig Coolance Schnellkupplungen)
Cpu Kühler nimm einen Kuplex Cryos aus Delrin
Grak obliegt dir - wenn aber Fullcover - (Auch der billigste Fullcover verrichtet gut sein Werk, glaubs mir  ) 
Vielleicht wärs möglich, den MORA seitlich ans Gehäuse zu Schrauben ^^

Netter Nebeneffekt wenn man gleich auf einen richtig großen Radi setzt, man kommt billiger weg und hat bedingt durch die Fläche mehr Kühlleistung.Ein weiterer Vorteil ist auch die Umgebungsluft, bei einer internen Lösung wird ja diese aufgeheizt (caseinterne)


----------



## MRT1991 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

ja ich meine die luft vom inneren nach ausen blasen zu lassen also ihr sagt 2X 240er radis sind nicht genug ?
naja ok wens nicht geht dan auch gut.
das problem ist diese ich wollte es intern machen wegen meinem vater der darf das nicht sehen sonst muss ich mir wieder ne stand pauke anhören.
naja seitlich anschrauben hört sich nicht schlecht an aber kolege meinte das es keine gute idee sei weil der radi ja auch was wiegt. und wen ich sowas machen möchte dan will ich son schnell verschluss haben wo ich das einfach abstecken kan den radi hab ja hinten 2 löscher für externe waküs.und erreiche ich mit externe radi sehr gute kühl eigenschaften?


----------



## StefanKFG (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

Zumindest besser, als wenn du es intern verbaust und die Luft aus dem Gehäuse nach draußen drückst. Andersrum ist es kein Unterschied. Der Vorteil von extern ist einfach, dass du nicht auf das Volumen deines Gehäuses begrenzt bist und somit Radis einsetzen kannst, die normalerweise nicht in dein Case gepasst hätten.


----------



## On/OFF (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

Zur ersten Frage des TE`s

Das lohnt sich auf jeden Fall   ....................


----------



## ich111 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

Ich würde der Graka einen ordentlichen Luftkühler holen, da erziehltst du wahrscheinlich eine geringere Lautstärke als mit einer Wasserkühlung und hast auch gute Temperaturen


----------



## On/OFF (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich würde der Graka einen ordentlichen Luftkühler holen, da erziehltst du wahrscheinlich eine geringere Lautstärke als mit einer Wasserkühlung und hast auch gute Temperaturen




wasn das fürn Schwachsinn ^^... ger Laut als mit Wasserkühlung  .............

Musst trotzdem die Grafa   auseinanderbauen  ,  und der extra Preis für den anderen   Luftkühler  ,   macht die Sache auch nicht erträglicher.


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ich würde der Graka einen ordentlichen Luftkühler holen, da erziehltst du wahrscheinlich eine geringere Lautstärke als mit einer Wasserkühlung und hast auch gute Temperaturen


 
Wenn du Cpu & Grak mit einem 240er versuchst zu kühlen, dann ja.Sonst is wakue einfach die Kühlung schlecht hin.Preislich ist es ein anderes THEMA  Z.b mein Alphacooler, für die 6950er hat 64,99 gekostet. Für einen guten Luftkühler, zahlt man mindestens genauso viel 

Recht einfaches Prinzip, dass bei jeder Wakue gilt, je mehr Fläche vorhanden ist um so bessere Temperaturen, nur wird es auch hier einen Sinnvollen (wirstchaftlichen)Bereich geben.Wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere, dann rechnet man ~ 75Watt pro 120er.Wenn man es leiser will, gehört der Wert sauber nach unten.
Zb. Wenn man nen Mora hat, müssn zb die 120er oder 140er Lüfter, net hoch drehn - denke hier an ~ 400 - 500 rpm(wenn nicht sogar weniger)


----------



## MRT1991 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

also ganz ehrlich ich wollte auf wakü auch umsteigen weil ich meine cpu nicht auf 3,6GHZ übertakten will weil die temps dan im gefährlichen berreich pendeln so um die 58grad und da bin ich eig sehr entäuscht von meiner noctua hatte eig etwas mehr erwartet und das soll die beste lukü sein -.-

und davon mal ab.bei meiner graka muss ich entweder den takt auf serie machen oder V anheben damit BF3 nicht abschmiert BZW sich minimiert und ausgeht.
und da muss ich jedesmal den lüfter manuell hoch drehen weil der auto dingen zu spät den lüfter bei hohen temps den lüfter nicht mehr als 60% aufdreht dan sid die temps so um die schätze ich mal um die 70 grad.wen ich mich recht erinere waren die temps bei 92grad und dan fing der lüfter an aufzudrehen aber naja hatte auch vergessen die manuelle lüfterdrehzahl hoch zu machen xD war glaube ich bei 54% leistung oder soo. und da sowieso mein Phenom X4 955 bei schlappe 62 grad den geist aufgibt das ist echt vieeel zu niedrig da muss amd mal was dran machen. hätte ich das von vorne rein gewusst dan hätte ich mir nen i5 geholt der sogar ein X6 natzt. also wen das so weiter geht mit amd dan steige ich um dan sind mir die cpu preise sowas von egal.
also noch macht meine cpu seine arbeit sehr gut habe ihn zurzeit auf 3,4GHZ am laufen


----------



## ludscha (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*



> weil ich meine cpu nicht auf 3,6GHZ übertakten will weil die temps dan  im gefährlichen berreich pendeln so um die 58grad und da bin ich eig  sehr entäuscht von meiner noctua hatte eig etwas mehr erwartet und das  soll die beste lukü sein -.-


Weißt Du den überhaupt welche Temperaturgrenze AMD für diese CPU vorgibt ?? Wohl eher nicht  




> und da sowieso mein Phenom X4 955 bei schlappe 62 grad den geist  aufgibt das ist echt vieeel zu niedrig da muss amd mal was dran machen


Da dein 955er im Standardtakt mit 3,2 Ghz läuft, bezweifle ich sehr, das er 3,7 - 3,8 Ghz nicht schaffen würde. Bei nem Spezl läuft diese Cpu mit 4 Ghz ohne Probleme.

Die Frage die sich mir da stellt ist, hast du überhaupt Ahnung wie man richtig übertacktet     fragen bzw. hier im Forum nach nem How to suchen.


----------



## MRT1991 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

also ja ich weiss wie man übertakten UNZWAR über den multiplikator und die grenze habe ich von AMD selber das bei 62grad feierabend ist -.- oder stimmt das nicht.ich hatte meine auch bei 3,6GHZ laufen aber irgendwie hatte ich nach einer gewissen spielzeit komische fehler so alarmtöne usw . und komische fehler wie zb das wen ich internet explorer öffne das der die ganzen schriften und soo garnicht mehr richtig ladet. also nur bei schriftlichen sachen herscht chaos. und die temparaturen meiner GTX 570 sind im grünen berreich. 

ich hatte auch ein bios upgrade versucht GING nicht weil der bios nicht 64bit unterstützt -.- und da soll GIGABYTE GUT SEIN seo ein probleme hatte ich bei Asrock nicht.


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

Bei 62C° soll Schluss sein? 

Wenn du so Angst hast deine CPU zu gefährden und basteln kannst, besorge dir eine Wasserkühlung.


----------



## MRT1991 (1. Juni 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

ja das problem ist bin in moment knapper bei kasse ich b in ja nur in der ausbildung und da verdiene ich jetzt auch nicht die welt ich habe ja noch einige ausgaben. ich meine naja mit dem noctua sollte doch auch was möglich sein oder ?

also was meinst du sollte man die 62 grad nicht überschreiten achja ich habe im bios mal geguckt.der alarm geht schon bei 60grad los kolege meinte ich solle das auf 60 lassen aber dan kann ich keine 3,6GHZ aus meiner cpu holen.

also ich übertakte soo ich ziehe im bios multiplikator ertwas hoch bis zur gewünschten GHZ leistung.
dannach stresse ich ihn mit prime95 oder bringt das nichts ?
und was könnte ich mit dem serien V core schaffen ? BZW was sollte er eig schaffen ?
also ich hatte meine cpu auch bei 1,375Vcore auf 3,4GHZ am laufen.
wie soll ich ihn am besten als nächstes testen ich lese die temperaturen mit AMD OVERDrive aus leider kann ich die temps der restlichen teile ZB rams nicht auslesen. normalerweise hatte ich das damals mit everest gemacht aber bei dem rechner erkennt er nur die hdd temparatur.

also wakü würde eig nicht in frage kommen weil ich es extern machen müsste weil ansonsten die kühlleistung nicht ausreichen würde.
sagt mal gehen AMD prozessoren bei sowas schnell kaputt eig ?

also ich stresse ihn grade bei 3,7GHZ und 1,475Vcore weniger lässt er sich nicht stressen komischerweise habe so gesagt die grenze erreicht von 62grad und etwas mehr er wird mehr als 20 minuten gestresst.


----------



## MRT1991 (7. Juni 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

also ich hatte versucht meine cpu auf 3,7GHZ und 1,475VCORE zu takten. weil vorher hatte ihm der saft immernoch nicht gerreicht.
aber jedesmal obs jetzt 3,6 ist oder 3,5GHZ bekomme ich son komischen alarmton über die boxen zu hören.und das geht mir gewaltig auf die nüsse wo liegt eig das problem.und bei 3,7GHZ hatte ich die grenze die AMD von 62 grad meine um 0,4grad überschritten. aber komischer weise taktet meine cpu nicht runter sobald er 62 grad erreicht hat.ich weiss nicht mehr weiter. habe sie wieder auf serien takt reduziert.

BZW WO ich die temparaturen hatte hate sich die cpu nicht runtergeregelt.aso ich übertakte meine CPU über den multiplikator.
meine rams laufen serienmäsig auf 1333MHZ.


----------



## <BaSh> (7. Juni 2012)

Bitte auf die Rechtschreibung und Grammatik achten. Ich habe kein Wort von deinem Geschriebenem verstanden.


----------



## ElSchwingo (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

Also wenn du eine ordentliche Wakü haben willst mit Überwachungshardware usw. musst du mit mind. 1k rechnen.


----------



## Gatsch (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*



ElSchwingo schrieb:


> Also wenn du eine ordentliche Wakü haben willst mit Überwachungshardware usw. musst du mit mind. 1k rechnen.


  1k sind 1000€ ?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*



Gatsch schrieb:


> 1k sind 1000€ ?


 
Richtig. Wobei auch mit Überwachungen kann man problemlos unter 1000 Euro bleiben.


----------



## Gatsch (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

wie würde da die zusammenstellung von einer 1k wakü aussehn?

weil ich bin auf 500-600€ gekomen mit allem drum und dran (anschlüsse, 2x temp sensor usw)


----------



## ElSchwingo (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

Also

Ich zb.

Hab 
2x XSPC RX480
1x XSPC RX240
MIPS Kühler für ein ASUS MIVE
HK 3.0 Sockel 1155
2x WC GTX 480
WC Silentstar
Aquaero 5 mit Wasserkühler
Koolance RP-452X2
2x Laing D5
2x Tempsensor
2x Durchflusssensor
3x AC Power AMP
Lüfter, ANschlüsse, Schlauch usw.

und da war Ich bald mal über 1500

Ich mein viele Sachen sind nicht notwendig, aber nett zu haben


----------



## <BaSh> (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

Wer 130€ für einen AGB ausgibt und da 2x eine nicht entkoppelte D5 reinsteckt muss ein echter Silentfanatiker sein 
Ich meine mit allem Schickschnack und einem MoRa3 9x140 komme ich auf gerademal ca 800 Euro


----------



## ElSchwingo (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

Ich betreibe Die Pumpen auf Stufe 2 da hört man aber garnichts davon.
Und die 130 Euro für nen AGB vielleicht hatte Ich keinen Platz mehr für 2 AGBs im Case


----------



## fuSi0n (27. Juni 2012)

ElSchwingo schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn du eine ordentliche Wakü haben willst mit Überwachungshardware usw. musst du mit mind. 1k rechnen.



Was ein Schwachsinn. Für 400 euronen bekommt man schon nen gutes CPU/ gpu System.


----------



## razzor1984 (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*



ElSchwingo schrieb:


> Also wenn du eine ordentliche Wakü haben willst mit Überwachungshardware usw. musst du mit mind. 1k rechnen.


 
Bei ner Wakue is es nach oben offen Nur macht das m.m nach keinen Sinn ~ 1 K reinzupulvern WTF 
Es gibt auch andere DING in die man GELD investieren kann abseits von WAKUEKOMPONENTEN 



fuSi0n schrieb:


> Was ein Schwachsinn. Für 400 euronen bekommt man schon nen gutes CPU/ gpu System.


 Das unteschreib ich so


----------



## rUdeBoy (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

Naja "reinpulvern" ist irgendwie auch nicht richtig 

Ich sehe meine Wasserkühlung eher als Hobby und habe mit diversen Umbauten auch schon einiges an Geld darein"gepulvert".
Einmal Pumpe umgebaut (HPPS+ auf Laing), zweimal Verschlauchung gewechselt (13/10 -> 16/10 -> 11/8) incl. Anschlüsse, nachträglich eine Aquaero eingebaut incl. Temperatur- und Durchflussüberwachung, Festplatten nachträglich gekühlt (genau wie ein veraltetes Mainboard), interne Radiatoren (120+240) umgebaut (auf 120+360), nachträglich einen externen 420er eingebunden (incl. CPC-Kupplungen), zweimal AGB umgebaut.
Dazu gute Lüfter (teils BlacksilentPRO, teils Multiframe) und ehe man sich versieht, überschreitet man die dreistellige Grenze.
Das heißt jedoch nicht, dass man für xxx € keine Wasserkühlung bekommt, die alles richtig leise und kühl bekommt; da geb ich meinen Vorrednern bedingungslos zu.

Das wäre meine kleine Wakü-Geschichte... klar habe ich ausgemusterte Teile wieder hier oder im Luxx verkauft oder "neue" Teile gebraucht, günstig auf Marktplätzen erworben. Unter dem Strich bleibt aber ein hübsches Sümmchen, was meine Komponenten kühlt (und das angenehm leise).
Ich weiß auch, dass ich deutlich günstiger weggekommen wäre, wenn ich mir nur das, was ich jetzt verwende, auf einmal gekauft hätte und aufs Basteln verzichtet hätte. ABER das gehört eben zu einem Hobby dazu... viel Geld für wenig Ertrag.
Dafür hab ich kein Auto 

PS:
Wenn ich jetzt nocht dazurechne, was in die Komponenten geflossen ist (Hardware + Gehäuse), dann sind wir weit jenseits der 2000€ für ein System, was nicht mal Highend ist.


----------



## Shizophrenic (28. Juni 2012)

haha rUdeBoy davon kann ich auch ein liedchen singen, für mein nicht so aktuelles sys sind auch mehreres rumprobiere (240, 360, 420 gekauft, MoRa etc Lüfterwechsel blabla)

insgesamt bin ich jetzt bei reiner wakü auch bei so 700-800€ angelangt, und ursprünglich mal mit 250€ eingestiegen ^^

Wakü ist Hobby, Wakü ist lifestyle, Wakü ist sucht, Wakü ist silent, Wakü ist Fanatisch, Wakü ist eben Wakü
oder "it is what it is!!"

Greetz CoXx ^^


----------



## Gatsch (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*



ElSchwingo schrieb:


> Also
> 
> Ich zb.
> 
> ...



omg 
wie hast den das alles in einem gehäuse platz? ^^

also ich bin der meinung für ein halbwegs gutes system (in meinen augen) muss man schohn mind 300 € rein schmeißen


----------



## razzor1984 (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Naja "reinpulvern" ist irgendwie auch nicht richtig
> 
> Ich sehe meine Wasserkühlung eher als Hobby und habe mit diversen Umbauten auch schon einiges an Geld darein"gepulvert".



So seh ichs auch  - Hätte ich gleich einen Mora extern ans Gehäuse geschraubt, wär ich viel billiger weggekommen^^
Nur Wakue ist eben wie du sagts "BASTELN" auf hohem Niveau, man muss es gernen tut, es muss einem spaß machen
Das einpulvern war eher in dem Kontext bezogen, das man als Wakueneuling gleich ein K in Komponeten reinsteckt^^
Weil zu diesem Zeitpunkt fehlt einem Wissen über Komponenten. Reicht die  Radifläche ?? (Anfänglich nur ONLY CPU dann GPU....) Lüfter werden auch gernen getauscht usw......



rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Das heißt jedoch nicht, dass man für xxx € keine Wasserkühlung bekommt,  die alles richtig leise und kühl bekommt; da geb ich meinen Vorrednern  bedingungslos zu.







rUdeBoy schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt nocht dazurechne, was in die Komponenten geflossen ist  (Hardware + Gehäuse), dann sind wir weit jenseits der 2000€ für ein  System, was nicht mal Highend ist.


 
Ah geh, wenn du auch noch andere Hobbies abseits von PC-Wakue hast, wirds noch teurer Ich sag nur ein Stichwort DOWNHILL, da frisst dir nur eine neu Kurbel ein loch ins Budget


----------



## rUdeBoy (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> Ah geh, wenn du auch noch andere Hobbies abseits von PC-Wakue hast wirds noch teurer Ich sag nur ein Stichwort DOWNHILL, da frisst dir schon nur eine neu Kurbel ein loch ins Budget


 
Oder ein Rennrad? 

Sorry für OT.


----------



## On/OFF (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: auf wasserkühlung umsteigen lohnt es sich oder nicht*

_Ich habs so gemacht :  Mich vorher ausgiebig schlau gemacht ! Sprich, mir sämtliche Tests aller wichtigen Komponenten reingezogen CPU-Kühler - GPU-Kühler - Pumpen- Radiatoren ,  und dann mir in meinen Augen das Beste rausgesucht .Dann mir einen Warenkorb mit nur guten Teilen zusammengestellt ohne auf die Kohle zu achten -----  da stand dann was um die 500€ mit 4 Multiframe Noiseblockern a 20 tacken , und CPU und GPU Kühler .  ich so  : ok ist vertretbar   ->  bestellt fertig.  

Später halt nochmal 100€ für die restlichen 5 Noiseblocker reingesteckt

600€  highend - Wasserkühlung mit Vollbestückung ( aber man muss bedenken  , das nur die Lüfter schon 180€ gekostet haben- halt silent ,   geht natürlich auch günstiger )

Und das ist jetzt immer noch das System , und ich bin sehr zufrieden damit.
Wer billig kauft kauft zweimal.

Ps: Gut demnächst steht nochmal ein neuer GPU-Kühler an , wenn die Geforce Vollausbau rauskommt --- 80-90 €


----------

